# Mouse going crazy !!!!!!



## judes1965 (Jul 10, 2010)

Please can someone help me, my mouse seems to have developed a mind of its own. I have tried adjusting the settings and sensitivity etc, downloading driver updates for it, took my battery out for 10 minutes, that improved it a little but this is driving me up the wall.
Thank you, whoever gives me some advice x


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Go to Start and type in "devmgmt.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
Are there any problem devices noted there?

If not,
Click on the "Mouse and other pointing device" category to expand it.
Right click on your Mouse and uninstall it.
Reboot the computer and let Windows redetect the mouse.

If it's still acting funny - then try another mouse.
Test either with another mouse of the same type (PS2 or USB)
or Test with another mouse of a different type (PS2 or USB)
That way, if problems continue, you'll have started troubleshooting the connectors on the mobo.


----------



## AiKirika (May 9, 2010)

if its a laser mouse it might be dirt in front of it
lint/fluff also lets my mouse move on its own


----------

